# Odyssea products



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I am looking into buying PC florescent and TH50 light bulbs, not the fixtures. The brand is Odyssea. The price very good.

Anyone have any experience with their products? They sell Odyssea on ebay a lot.

Here is an example:

http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-24W-T5-Fluorescent-Bulb-p/62409.htm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The prices are good because the quality is poor. If you just want the cheapest available product, go for it. If you want something that will last and won't go up in smoke (literally), spend a bit more on quality fixtures.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> The prices are good because the quality is poor. If you just want the cheapest available product, go for it. If you want something that will last and won't go up in smoke (literally), spend a bit more on quality fixtures.


I have coralife fixtures on all my tanks. I am talking about the bulbs, not fixtures. What's your experience with bulbs?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> The prices are good because the quality is poor. If you just want the cheapest available product, go for it. If you want something that will last* and won't go up in smoke (literally), *spend a bit more on quality fixtures.


I have my pop corn ready in case that comment brings out the great defenders


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I have coralife fixtures on all my tanks. I am talking about the bulbs, not fixtures. What's your experience with bulbs?


 I have no experience with that brand , but usually with bulbs the saying you get what you for rings true here, in the end it`s up to what you are using the lighting for & your expectations.
Regards


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

Charlie is nuts (no offense)
odyssea makes some pretty good fixtures, ive been using them for almost 3 years and its as if i just put them in. but as with most things take care of it and it will usually last you.

i used their stock bulbs as well with no ill effects..


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe I saw some Odyssea product (or Jebo) at AI


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

With many products in this hobby, like Charlie said, you get what you paid for. 

Now, what Chris said also applies - sometimes the cheaper product works just fine as is. But when you put them up against better made products, the differences really shine (pun intended).

If you're looking to throw light over some fish, then that fixture is fine. if you want to grow coral and have them thrive, you're going to need better bulbs.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the odyssea fixtures. They have corrected numerous problems with the recent version (Oct.-Nov./2011). The two cases of the fixture "catching on fire" wasn't actually a fire but more electrical smoke, which possibly could have been a fire later on. The first model had some MAJOR problems which gave this company a bad rep. Now that everything is fixed, the previous owners are not recommending these fixtures to anyone even though the problems have been fixed. The same goes for fishneedit fixtures.

With the new revision, I see no reason not to buy the odyssea fixtures.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

75% of AI's fixtures are odyssea... check those tanks to see if they can grow some plants


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

chriscro said:


> Charlie is nuts (no offense)
> odyssea makes some pretty good fixtures, ive been using them for almost 3 years and its as if i just put them in. but as with most things take care of it and it will usually last you.
> 
> i used their stock bulbs as well with no ill effects..


 No Offense taken, but i did not say the fixtures are not good or did i say the bulbs are not good - in case you read but did not comprehend, read what i alluded to - no offense
Any bulb will give off light, as mentioned by ameekplec "If you're looking to throw light over some fish" or so you can see great all bulbs will suffice if you are looking for specific purposes well the el cheapo usually fall short in this dept. but don`t take my word for it , ask people who know about lighting & color shifting, intensity fall off etc etc, you will think different.
again you get what you pay for especially with specialized bulbs.
Regards


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

chriscro said:


> 75% of AI's fixtures are odyssea... check those tanks to see if they can grow some plants


 I have grown plants with dollar store screw in compact flourescent bulbs, does that mean they are good bulbs compared to say a hagen or gieseman?
Regards


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to give the 65W power compacts a try. I have the fixture already, i'm just buying the bulbs. Even if the spectrum changes, they are still dirt cheap ($7 each)!!!! My coralife ones cost me like $60+ tax.

But shipping is expensive, ima think about this...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

they are actually not so cheap.
2x24W fixture cost exactly as Current USA 2x24W

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

sig said:


> they are actually not so cheap.
> 2x24W fixture cost exactly as Current USA 2x24W


Where are you finding the current usa 2x24w for that cheap?


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

sig said:


> they are actually not so cheap.
> 2x24W fixture cost exactly as Current USA 2x24W


I could be wrong but IMHO Current USA Dual Fixtures are not that cheap. If they are please share the source.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

FPG said:


> I could be wrong but IMHO Current USA Dual Fixtures are not that cheap. If they are please share the source.


He could be looking at US sites that DO NOT ship to Canada. Canada sucks =(


----------

